# Wabbit season



## Herald (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2c0Y2lWJ5o

My favorite cartoon when I was a kid.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 4, 2007)

Bill,
I loved that one too! In fact I loved all the Bugs Bunny cartoons. Its hilarious how Daffy's bill got moved with each shot. 
Thanks for the stroll down memory lane!
I gotta find the one where they're singing opera - the Barber of Seiville I think.
Jim


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 4, 2007)

Duck Season!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 4, 2007)

Speaking of this, back when I was a kid, the local rock station (98 Rock) had a segment called twisted tunes. The did a version of Elmer Fudd meets Ozzy Ozbourne. Ozzy Fudd they called him. The words to the song went like this:

I'm a wabbit swayer,
A guitar pwayer,
Wit a nasty habbit,
I killed da wabbit!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

There were two, the Rabbit of Seville and What's Opera Doc? Both are awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyxPxpSvXQ8


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STlXBJJaDIE


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, mighty warrior of great fighting stock,
May I inquire, "Ehhh, what's up doc?"

I love it, I love it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Bugs is the best!


----------



## Herald (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saU-Bl0feSs

Oh man! I found this classic. I used to howl when I saw this one as a kid.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 5, 2007)

One Froggy Evening is definitely an all time favorite but for me, I can't watch it. I relate too much to that poor fellow who has his life ruined by that rotten stinking frog. I hate that frog. He's the eternal mocker. Nope, I don't like him.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 5, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> One Froggy Evening is definitely an all time favorite but for me, I can't watch it. I relate too much to that poor fellow who has his life ruined by that rotten stinking frog. I hate that frog. He's the eternal mocker. Nope, I don't like him.



Do you need some pastoral counseling, Bawb?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 5, 2007)

Mel Blanc was a genius. Think of having to sing - as Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, etc. It'd be hard enough just to do the speaking voices!


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 6, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks for posting those! Man what memories! Did you notice in the "Barber" when Bugs was massaging Elmer's head for the second time he had actually had FIVE fingers unlike his usual four. I thought that was strange.
Anyways, Thanks again!
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 6, 2007)

That frog cartoon is like a Warner brothers. Twilight Zone. I got a kick out of the "FREE BEER" sign. I wonder what I thought about that when I was a kid...I don't remember...


----------

